
Rackspace Launches OpenStack - Open Source Cloud Computing Software - paulgerhardt
http://www.openstack.org/
======
dotBen
This is already being discussed on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527572>

_(I thought HN was able to tell that<http://www.openstack.org> ==
<http://openstack.org> \- which hasn't occured here which is why we have two
entries on the front page)_

